# Three TV media room



## pwizzle (Jul 11, 2017)

i am embarking on a three TV set up for my new media room. I was looking at the Denon AVR-X2300W (2016 model) or the AVR-X3300. My main TV will be a 65"-70" flat screen with one 50" TV on each side. I currently have some Mirage Omni 60 speakers that i will use for the larger TV sound. 

Do I need additional speakers for the side TV's?
Is the Denon receiver a good choice? If not, what would you recommend? 

This will be my first true theater/media room.

Any help or suggestions are appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## enigami (Sep 18, 2017)

how are you going to switch from one tv to another? Does the Denon have multiple outputs that are switchable?


----------



## pwizzle (Jul 11, 2017)

I was only going to have sound through the receiver for the middle TV. I'm still trying to sort through the best way to set it up 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

